# F_Eingang unsicher brücken



## MFreiberger (19 Oktober 2018)

Moin Zusammen,

mein Titel ist etwas provokant gewählt, trifft es aber im Kern.

Folgende Situation: Laut der C-Norm EN528 für Regalbediengeräte muss ich die Mittelstellung des Lastaufnahmemittels (5.6.5 c) Gabeln nicht in Mitte) nach PLd abfragen. 
Jetzt ist es natürlich so, dass bei Lastaufnahme / -abgabe, die Gabel bewusst die Mittelstellung verlassen muss. In dieser Situation muss ich die Abfrage, ab die Gabel in Mitte steht irgendwie überbrücken.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, ob diese Überbrückung auch nach PLd ausgeführt sein muss? Nach meiner Auffassung ja, da, wenn diese Überbrückung ausfällt (bzw. fälschlicherweise aktiv ist) die Sicherheit ja nicht mehr gegeben ist.
Allerdings kann ich es nicht umsetzen, da diese Überbrückung eine Prozessinformation ist, die ich nicht sicher gestalten kann.

IdR habe ich mit dieser Problematik immer zu kämpfen, wenn Prozessensorik sicher ausgeführt ist. Da die Prozesssensorik ja im Betrieb den Zustand wechselt und es dann eine Überbrückung geben muss, damit es nicht zu einer Störung kommt. Bei NotHalt-Tastern sieht das ja ganz anders aus, da die immer den gleichen Zustand haben müssen. Wenn sich der Zustand ändert: Störung => NotHalt!

Vielleicht mache ich mir auch einfach zu viel Gedanken?!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## weißnix_ (19 Oktober 2018)

Muting von Sicherheitssignalen darf sich nicht auf die Gesamtverlässlichkeit negativ auswirken. Das bedeutet nach meiner Auffassung wie Du schon geschrieben hast für Muting mindestens denselben PL wie für die zu brückende SF.
Die Herausforderung ist also "sicher" zu erkennen das es eine gewollte Lastaufnahme ist und somit Muting legitim. Im einfachsten Falle würde ich zumindest das Prozesssignal "plausibilisieren" und dynamisieren. Letzteres also mindestens über ein "Livebit" sodass die Prozesscpu zumindest anzeigt "ich lebe noch und reechne".


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Oktober 2018)

Moin weißnix_



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Muting von Sicherheitssignalen darf sich nicht auf die Gesamtverlässlichkeit negativ auswirken. Das bedeutet nach meiner Auffassung wie Du schon geschrieben hast für Muting mindestens denselben PL wie für die zu brückende SF.



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Wie sieht das denn bei Sicherheitslichtschranken aus? Die Mutingsensorik ist doch nicht sicher?!



weißnix_ schrieb:


> Im einfachsten Falle würde ich zumindest das Prozesssignal "plausibilisieren" und dynamisieren. Letzteres also mindestens über ein "Livebit" sodass die Prozesscpu zumindest anzeigt "ich lebe noch und reechne".



Ein Live-Bit wäre ja schon einmal ein Anfang.

Ich weiß von Fällen, in denen aufgrund eines Firmwarefehlers zu Anfang der S5-Zeit, eine S5 ALLE Ausgänge auf "high" gesetzt hat. Das war natürlich fatal.
Ansonsten besteht für mich so ein bisschen die Frage, warum es überhaupt F-Steuerungen gibt. Sicherlich ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines gefahrbringenden Ausfalls geringer, wenn die logische Abarbeitung des Programms noch einmal verifiziert wird. Aber - Programmierfehler mal außen vor - sind Standard-Steuerungen denn so unsicher bzw. was könnten diese für ein PL erfüllen? F-Steuerungen erreichen ja PLe... Da müsste ja der Hersteller Auskunft geben. Kenn Jemand so eine Auskunft eines Herstellers?

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Tommi (19 Oktober 2018)

> Ich weiß von Fällen, in denen aufgrund eines Firmwarefehlers zu Anfang der S5-Zeit, eine S5 ALLE Ausgänge auf "high" gesetzt hat. Das war natürlich fatal.


Das war auch dann, wenn man 0V nicht geerdet hatte und einen Erdschluss mit +24V machte. 

Beim Muting sind es keine sicheren Sensoren, sondern 2 normale, die aber sicher überwacht werden.
Bei Festo Ventilen sind auch Standard-Näherungsschalter als Ventilüberwachung verbaut.
Wenn man zwei Standardsensoren an eine sichere Steuerung anschließt, kann man das mit ein
wenig guten Willen zu PLd rechnen.
Ist denn Deine Info, daß die Mittelstellung verlassen ist, ein Sensorsignal oder ein Rechenwert?


----------



## MFreiberger (19 Oktober 2018)

Moin Tommi,



Tommi schrieb:


> Wenn man zwei Standardsensoren an eine sichere Steuerung anschließt, kann man das mit ein
> wenig guten Willen zu PLd rechnen.



Da hilft "guter Wille" nicht unbedingt. Es kommt halt auf die Sicherheitskennwerte der Bauteile an.
Mit der sicheren Sensorik habe ich ja auch gar keine Probleme, sondern mit dem Muting der sicheren Signale.



Tommi schrieb:


> Ist denn Deine Info, daß die Mittelstellung verlassen ist, ein Sensorsignal oder ein Rechenwert?



Ein Sensorsignal (sicherer induktiver Näherungsschalter PLe mit zwei OSSDs). Das Mutingsignal wird aus der Standardprogrammierung heraus gebildet. Dazu wird abgefragt, ob der Gabelzyklus (eine Schrittkette) aktiv ist.


VG

MFreiberger


----------



## weißnix_ (19 Oktober 2018)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Das Mutingsignal wird aus der Standardprogrammierung heraus gebildet. Dazu wird abgefragt, ob der Gabelzyklus (eine Schrittkette) aktiv ist.



Und dieses Signal muss nach meiner Auffassung in seiner Plausibilität geprüft separat auf die Sicherheitssteuerung gegeben werden da es ja initial die Sicherheitsüberbrückung auslöst.
Und jz kommts: Ich würde auch nicht wissen wie. Auch wie man das in der Berechnung abbildet.


Andererseits ist dies eine Standardanwendung weil Muting immer aus der Prozessebene kommt.

Edit: Mal lose Gedanken zur Plausibilität:

- RBG ist im normalen Arbeitszyklus
- RBG befindet sich in einer gültigen Lastaufnahmeposition


----------



## Tommi (20 Oktober 2018)

Mit "gutem Willen" meine ich, daß man mit zwei Standardsensoren (ich hasse das Wort "unsicher" in diesem Zusammenhang),
für welche man nach Norm einen MTTFd von 10 Jahren annehmen kann, angeschlossen an eine sichere Steuerung
und einem sehr hohen DC-Wert, PLd erreichen kann.
Dies mit der Software "Sistema".

Aber Du hast ja keine Standardsensoren als Mutingsignal.

Hier noch ein Link zum Siemens Support.
https://support.industry.siemens.co...bf)-liste-für-simatic-produkte?dti=0&lc=de-WW

Da muss auch irgendwo stehen, wie man von MTBF zu MTTF und MTTFd kommt.


----------



## Safety (20 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, nach meiner Ansicht machst Du hier einen Denkfehler.
  Die Norm fordert eine Verrieglung:
  „Bei automatischen Geräten müssen Verriegelungen (z. B. Positionsüberwachungseinrichtungen für Gabeln
  oder Last) vorgesehen werden, um einen unbeabsichtigten Kontakt der Last oder des Lastaufnahmemittels mit den Regalen oder anderen Einrichtungen zu verhindern, insbesondere:
  a) Gerät außerhalb der zulässigen horizontalen oder vertikalen Position;
  b) Last nicht in der Mitte;
  c) Gabeln nicht in der Mitte;
  d) Fach belegt.“

  Eine Sicherheitsfunktion hat immer einen Sensor und einen Aktor, bei Dir bedeutet das, wenn die Gabeln nicht in einer Position sind, darf das RBG z.B. nicht seitwärts fahren um einen Kontakt zu dem Regal zu verhindern. Die SF wäre dann der Sensor bis hin zum Aktor FU STO.


----------

